# Filter Cartridge Broken?



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello all,

I just self-changed my oil for the first time on my 2008 EOS w/2.0T (previously let the dealer do it) and wonder if my plastic filter holder is defective. I ask because as I began, I saw there was a removable plug on the bottom of the 'plastic' body. I thought "German engineering -- a drain plug to minimize oil spillage when removing" but after removing it, nothing came out. Of course, when I removed the entire cartridge, I got a lot of oil (which did made a small mess).

So, is that plug on the bottom of the filter holder suppose to allow me to drain the oil out BEFORE removing the entire cartridge or is this for some other use?

And why is there a massive aluminum plate on the bottom any way? Do a lot of EOS owners go off-roading? 

Thanks

Frank


----------



## skier45 (Jul 27, 2009)

*drain*

Next time after you take the cover off in the center of the oil filter houseing, in the center look for a nipple, push it up with a screw driver. That should drain the filter, after you've finished changing the oil make sure it's centered, check for leaks with the engine running and if there is no leak put the cover back on. Or you can by a tool to do it.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

skier45 said:


> Next time after you take the cover off in the center of the oil filter houseing, in the center look for a nipple, push it up with a screw driver. That should drain the filter, after you've finished changing the oil make sure it's centered, check for leaks with the engine running and if there is no leak put the cover back on. Or you can by a tool to do it.


 Hmm. Must be a pretty strong spring. I did try to push on it but it did not seem to move and I did not want to break it and not be able to drive the car. Next time I will try harder!

Thanks.


----------

